# Help with Co2 regulator choices



## Ivan Stoyanov (3 Jan 2021)

Hi,

can someone give me advice to some good Co2 regulator. I have co2art pro-se regulator used 2 years, its good regulator, but fine needle valve is not best. I'm using a lot co2 and when I will to increase a little bit more, he increase to much, which at final tuning is disaster my ph is from 6.67 to 6.51.
So I ordered the better co2art regulator pro-elite, but he was fault from box. Contacted the support and they did nothing really for 10 days/did so much videos and nothing/, so I went to Paypall claim, cant wait them ages and no real advice. The problem was fine needle valve, I told them, but still nothing, so I claimed repay via Paypall.
I now look to Co2supermarket, but they look same and same price range.
Every advice will be welcome.

thanks


----------



## Nick potts (3 Jan 2021)

I haven't used co2art for a regulator, but from the feedback here and elsewhere they seem a very good company so should sort the issue out for you. Also remember with Xmas and new year things can take a little longer.

Co2 supermarket on the other hand I have dealt with, and all I will say is I would not use them again.


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (3 Jan 2021)

Thanks,  but If so they both aren't so good. Any other choice?


----------



## Plant Heathen (3 Jan 2021)

I have dealt with this company before and their customer service is top-notch.GLA GRO Aquarium CO2 System


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (3 Jan 2021)

Hi, I'm searching some company in Europe, but thanks


----------



## Nick potts (3 Jan 2021)

Most lfs or online stores will have a selection of regulators available, some will only work with certain bottles etc so you will need to look around.

I have a few regs but usually, just go for cheap non-aquatic regulators

Couple of options









						Oxyturbo - Double Stage Pressure Regulator
					

This high-quality pressure regulator is used to reduce the pressure of approx. 54 bar within the gas cylinder to a working pressure of approx. 1 to 3 bar (maximum working...




					www.aquasabi.com
				











						JBL ProFlora CO2 Regulator Basic -Pressure Reducer-
					





					www.aquaristikshop.com


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (3 Jan 2021)

Both are with low max working pressure,  even jbl is with pre-setled i think. Maybe if you run single co2 line, they can be good,  but for bigger tanks with two lines, they can't run two atomizers i think. Not so sure.


----------



## Paulukk (3 Jan 2021)

I’m looking for a new set up too

I bought a dual stage reg from Amazon complete with dual bubble counters (one is removable)- I’ve got a sodastream adaptor but it’s been eating cannister every 2 days at 1 bubble every 2 secs at a supply pressure of 10 psi. Turns out both needle valves leak not only through their threads but also but also where the body of the valve mounts into the ali block that holds the bubble counter- having to strip and seal everything but not convinced it’ll do the trick- it’s clearly a knock off lol - the dual stage reg is fine, solenoid doesn’t leak- just the needle valve assembly is useless

was thinking of a CO2 art setup instead


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (3 Jan 2021)

In the moment,  I'm more for co2supermarket and Zeus said, that they are good.


----------



## Nick potts (3 Jan 2021)

Ivan Stoyanov said:


> In the moment,  I'm more for co2supermarket and Zeus said, that they are good.



Just hope nothing goes wrong, customer service (imo) is shocking, and the chap is rather rude.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (4 Jan 2021)

I like my Victor HPT270C, but I know most people on this forum get an AIO setup rather than piece together. My regulator was $50 on Ebay and practically new.


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (5 Jan 2021)

Hi Mr.Shenanagins, he looks good, but it's hard to find it in Europe I think.


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (6 Jan 2021)

What you think about second hand ada co2 speed regulator?


----------

